# (V)erkaufe &quot;Call of Duty - Black Ops 2&quot; für PS3



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2015)

*(V)erkaufe "Call of Duty - Black Ops 2" für PS3*

Das Spiel lag der gebrauchten PS3 bei die ich kürzlich erworben hab. Ist nicht die Art von Spiel mit der ich wirklich etwas anfangen könnte, daher verkaufe ich es an Interessierte weiter.
Die Hülle ist in einem Normal-Zustand, Datenträger sowie Spielanleitung sind dafür sehr gut erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist für 13,-€ inklusive Versand zu haben. Denke das ist ein mehr als faires Angebot.
Bei Interesse mir einfach schreiben, ob hier oder via PN spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Luigario (12. November 2015)

Hast übrigens eine PN, falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2015)

Luigario schrieb:


> Hast übrigens eine PN, falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast.


Sorry, hätte den Thread schließen sollen. Ist leider schon verkauft.


----------

